# Sand for arena Devon-HELP



## stardusts74 (4 February 2017)

I have finally got planning to build the yard of my dreams!! However I am now looking for sand for my arena, can anyone recommend me silica sand that isn't going to cost the earth for delivery so far the delivery is costing more than the sand. What have other people in Devon done, what sand did you use? Thank you


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 February 2017)

Dunno whereabouts you are in Devon OP???

I live near a quarry, and if you PM me I'll tell you which one.

They have a variety of sand which you can go and have a look at to see what's what; only (word to the wise  ) don't buy it from them coz they're not exactly cheap! But it might give you a good idea of what's around and what sort of price.

Sorry can't  help more, am one of the happy hacking brigade who don't "do" arenas!!


----------



## nicolenlolly (23 April 2018)

stardusts do you mind me asking who you used in the end please? We have just bought the potential to house our dreams and are just planning the yard bit..many thanks


----------

